# Here's a cute Easter idea.



## karen777 (Oct 20, 2013)

We all have left over yarn laying around.


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

I love that idea, and so simple too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Very cute.


----------



## Pishi (Jul 15, 2013)

We used to do the balloons, without the candy, when I taught school. Ah, memories! Cure idea!


----------



## Anabel_au (May 31, 2013)

What fun, look forward to trying it out!


----------



## SweetARoma (Jun 21, 2013)

Great idea! These would be cute in a ceramic 
Spring basket I have even without the candy. 
Thanks for the idea! I have had the basket for 
years and could never think of what to put in it!


----------



## peony (Nov 13, 2012)

Very pretty, but how do we get the candy out without ruining the egg?


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Cute idea .....thanks


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

What a neat idea! Something I will definately try for Easter!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very cute idea. Will have to try it. Make some with out the candy to save and display then there won't be any problem breaking them open.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

So cute for an alternative to baskets.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Thank you. I'm going to try this.


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

You can also use larger size ballons and when thread is dry take and cut part of the side out and then put artificial grass in and decorate with little chickys, bunnies little flowers whatever your desire.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

How cute! Fun idea!


----------



## dickletn (Jan 23, 2011)

My daughter sent this to me and we are going to try for Easter. So cute.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

Use to do this with larger size balloons and then when thread was dry would cut part of the side out put in artificial grass and little Easter decorations and set them out for decorations.


----------



## Harmonysunrise (Jan 12, 2013)

I love this. Thanks for posting the idea.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Cute idea, thanks.


----------



## seedytoe (Jul 31, 2013)

I wonder if you could use melted chocolate in a piping bag to pipe all over the balloon instead of using yarn....no problem then with breaking it open to get at the lollies inside


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Love the idea!


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

Really cute idea. Will have to try this for the GC for Easter this year! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Great idea! I gotta give it a try!!!


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

this was a real trip down memory lane!!
Blessings


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Karen,

GOOD ONE!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

I've seen those before but with bells.. thanks for sharing... I'm going to try this


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

I love it! Thanks!


----------



## Parrishththgt (Aug 20, 2012)

Heading to New Jersey to visit grandsons. They are always fascinated with my yarn so this will be a great fun project to do while I am there.....after I finish all the other projects they usually have lined up to do. Thank you !!!


----------



## theresa141 (Mar 12, 2011)

peony said:


> Very pretty, but how do we get the candy out without ruining the egg?


That would be my question too. They are pretty and unique looking.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Great idea


----------



## Parrishththgt (Aug 20, 2012)

theresa141 said:


> That would be my question too. They are pretty and unique looking.


It's not like they are Faberge eggs...you can make dozens for next to nothing....especially if your stash is as large as mine :lol:


----------



## gifffylz (Dec 29, 2012)

Brianna9301 said:


> What a neat idea! Something I will definately try for Easter!


I love your little Papillon. They are such wonderful little creatures. We have had three.

The egg is great. Gonna do this with grand babes. Thanks!


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Soooo cute.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Elaine3975 said:


> Use to do this with larger size balloons and then when thread was dry would cut part of the side out put in artificial grass and little Easter decorations and set them out for decorations.


Yes--you can glue lace, ribbon, etc around the edges of the opening. My little sister and I made some years ago with variegated crochet cotton.


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

Very clever and cute! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## theresa141 (Mar 12, 2011)

Parrishththgt said:


> It's not like they are Faberge eggs...you can make dozens for next to nothing....especially if your stash is as large as mine :lol:


So, you just cut the egg then? Seems like a shame after going to all that trouble of making them. They are very pretty.


----------



## karen777 (Oct 20, 2013)

karen777 said:


> We all have left over yarn laying around.


Thanks all for your extra ideas, ill have to try some of those.


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

Cute idea, my grandson will love it. Thanks for sharing


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

LOVE IT! Thanks.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Great idea. 

Robin


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Very cute and looks pretty easy!!


----------

